# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  الزواج في ظل الاسلام

## هيثم الفقى

المقدمة :
إن الزواج بلا شك هو أعظم و أهم حادثة تقع في حياة الإنسان، والزواج هو سنة اجتماعية، كانت متعارفة منذ العصور القديمة بل منذ بداية الحياة البشرية. وهو عهد مقدسا يوجد بين كل الأقوام والأمم المتدينة وغيرها، و في جميع العصور والأمكنة. وفي هذا العهد المقدس يبدأ الزوجان أي الرجل و المرأة حياة مشتركة ويتعاهدان بأن يكون كل منهما معينا وأنيسا وشريكا للآخر في أحزانه وأفراحه. والزواج حاجة طبيعية للإنسان. فكما أنه يحتاج إلى الطعام والشراب. فهو بحاجة إلى الزواج في سنين معينة. فكل من الفتى و الفتاة يشعر في مرحلة البلوغ بأنه يحب الجنس المخالف ويحب الاتصال به. فالزواج حاجة طبيعية أقرتها كل المجتمعات البشرية والأديان السماوية. وبالأخص الدين الإسلامي الذي أمر اتباعه بالزواج وحذرهم من العزوبة. فليس الزواج أمرا مكروها، بل هو برأي الإسلام أمر مستحب وواجب في بعض الموارد. ولو كان بقصد القربة لكان عبادة. وقد أكد الرسول (ص) والأئمة الأطهار على الزواج كثيرا. فقال الرسول (ص) :" ما بني بناء في الإسلام أحب إلى الله من التزويج ".
وقال أمير المؤمنين (ع) : " تزوجوا فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله قال: " من أحب أن يتبع سنتي فإن من سنتي التزويج " .
وقال الإمام الصادق (ع) : " ركعتان يصليهما المتزوج أفضل من سبعين ركعة يصليها أعزب " .
وقال الرسول الأكرم (ص) : " ركعتان يصليهما متزوج أفضل من رجل عزب يقوم ليله ويصوم نهاره " .
وقال رسول الله (ص) : " رذال موتاكم العزاب ". وقال (ص) : " أكثر أهل النار العزّاب " .
فليس حب المرأة و تكوين العائلة مذموما بل هو من علامات الإيمان في الإسلام.
قال الإمام الصادق (ع) : " من أخلاق الأنبياء حب النساء " .
وقال أيضا : " ما أظن رجلا يزداد في الإيمان إلا ازداد حبا للنساء " .
وقال رسول لله (ص) : " قرة عيني في الصلاة ولذّتي في النساء " .
وقال أبو عبد الله (ع) : " أكثر الخير في النساء " . 
لعل بعض القرّاء يتعجبون لهذه الأحاديث ويقولون: أن الأنبياء والأئمة المعصومين أرفع من أن يحبوا النساء ويلتذّوا بهن. ولكن يجب أن يلتفتوا إلى أن الأنبياء والأئمة المعصومين هم بشر كسائر الناس، يلتذّون باللذات الجسمية كالأكل و الشرب والنكاح ولم يتركوها، لكنهم لم يتولهوا بها ولم يجعلوها هدفهم في الحياة، بل إنهم يتابعون هدفا عظيما، فهم عباد الله المخلصون. الأنبياء بشر يعيشون كسائر الناس ويستفيدون من اللذات والنعم الإلهية لكنهم يرتبطون بالله عن طريق الوحي، ولكنهم معصومون لا يرتكبون الذنوب والأخطاء، وهذا هو امتيازهم على الآخرين. 
وفي مشروعنا هذا نتطرق إلى معنى الزواج و فوائده، وموانعه، وأهدافه، و الزواج المحرم ، والزواج من الأقرباء، و الخطبة و الخطوبة ، و المهر ، و مقدار الصداق . و أيضا نوضح في هذا المشروع ماهية الزواج المؤقت و شرعيته، و تساؤلات حول أحكام الزواج ، و قول الرسول صلى الله عليه و آله و صحبه و سلم في تحريم الزواج المؤقت، و الحقوق و الواجبات المترتبة على رابطة الزواج، كما نتطرق إلى موضوع دفع شبهات عن نظام ديننا الحنيف الإسلام. و نبذة عن الطلاق ، والحقوق الزوجية في ظل ديننا الإسلامي.
*************
ما معنى الزواج؟ : 
الزواج صيغة تعاقدية بين المرأة والرجل تقول على أساسه علاقة زوجية بينهما يحكمها نظام من الحقوق والواجبات الشرعية والقانونية التي تختلف باختلاف الأديان والقوانين، وهذه الصيغة التعاقدية تعطي لكل من الرجل والمرأة حقا جنسيا في جسد الآخر، وتتشكل على أساسها خلية اجتماعية يعيش الرجل و المرأة فيها معا تحت سقف واحد، ويتمكنان بفضلهما من إنجاب الأولاد، وتكوين الأسرة، وإشباع غريزة الأبوة والأمومة فيهما.
ولأن الغريزة الجنسية وغريزة الأمومة والأبوة غريزتان أصيلتان في الإنسان، فإن إشباعهما يخلق شعورا بالتكامل لدى الرجل والمرأة؛ الأمر الذي يعني شخصيتهما وحياتهما، ويؤدي إلى استمرار النسل.

فوائد الزواج : 
إن الزواج وتشكيل الحياة الأسرية المشتركة هو أحد وأفضل العادات الاجتماعية الإنسانية، ينبع من فطرة الناس وخلقهم الخاص. وهو سنة مقدسة ومفيدة ارتضته جميع الأمم على طول التاريخ. والزواج من ضروريات الحيات الإنسانية وتركه أمر غير متعارف وشذوذ عن السنة الاجتماعية. ولو قام الزواج على أساس العقل والفكر وعلى أساس الموازين الصحيحة فإن له منافع وفوائد مهمة نذكر بعضها:

----------


## هيثم الفقى

1.كسب الاستقلالية :
يعتبر الفتى والفتاة قبل الزواج جزءا من أفراد العائلة وتبعا لهم، وهم يريدون الاستقلال لكنهم محرومون من هذا الحق المشروع. فيصرف نتاج عملهم على الأسرة. فلا استقلال لهم في التصميم والمقررات، بل عليهم اتباع القوانين والضوابط التي يعينها لهم الوالدان، ولكن تتغير حياة الشاب والشابة عند الزواج وتتخذ شكلا جديدا، وتحصل على الاستقلال. ففي هذه الحياة الجديدة يصبح الفتى والفتاة زوجا وزوجة، ويشكلان هيكلا اجتماعيا صغيرا، فيصلان إلى الاستقلال ويتحملان المسؤولية. ويكون لهما هدف في الحياة ويصرف نتاج عملهما على أسرتهما الجديدة. فيتحملان مسؤولية إدارة الأسرة الجديدة ويكونان هما المقررين والمشرعين لقوانين الأسرة لا تابعين. وبهذا يبدأان حياة مستقلة جديدة.
2.الأنس والراحة :
إحدى خصوصيات وحاجات الإنسان الطبيعية هي الإنس والمودة والألفة. فالوحدة صعبة ومؤلمة. فالإنسان يحتاج إلى إنسان آخر يكون أمينا وصالحا ومواسيا ورحيما وكاتما للسر ليأنس به ويشكو له ويظهر له أسراره وينتفع بتسليه ومواساته وتلطفه، وبهذا يحصل على الراحة والطمأنينة. وهو بحاجة إلى صديق مخلص يطمئن به يظهر له مودته الخالصة، ولا يبخل هو بإبداء الود له.
أفضل شخص يمكنه تأمين وسد هذه الحاجة الطبيعية هو الزوج، امرأة أو رجل. فكل الصداقات والحب أمر موقت ومحدود إلا الحب والصداقة بين الزوجين فهو دائم وغير محدود؛ لأنهما يكونان واحدا ولهما هدف مشترك، يحتاج كل منهما إلى الآخر أكثر من غيرهما. الراحة والطمأنينة التي تحصل بسبب الزواج مهمة جدا حتى اعتبرها الله تعالى من آياته العظيمة فقال: { وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ } .
نلاحظ في هذه الآية أن الراحة والطمأنينة اعتبرت أعظم نتيجة للزواج. والحقيقة هي هذه. ففي الزواج منافع أخرى كإشباع الغريزة الجنسية، لكن أكبر فائدة وأعظمها هي راحة النفس والاستقرار والطمأنينة التي تحصل للزوجين بسبب الزواج. ويمكن القول بأن أفضل نعمة يحصل عليها الإنسان هي الزوج الصالح و المناسب.
قال الإمام الرضا (ع) : " ما أفاد عبد فائدة خيرا من زوجة صالحة إذا رآها سرته وإذا غاب عنها حفظته في نفسها ومالها " .
3.حفظ العفة والصيانة من الذنب :
بسبب الزواج تقع الغريزة الجنسية وهي من أقوى الغرائز الإنسانية تقع في مسيرها الطبيعي وتصان من الذنب والانحراف. فالغريزة الجنسية الكامنة في وجود كل إنسان غريزة قوية جدا لو وضعت في مسيرها الحقيقي والطبيعي تكون لها فوائد كثيرة إضافة إلى عدم ضررها. وإن لم توجد الوسيلة المشروعة لها فلعلها تخرج الإنسان عن مسيره الطبيعي وتجبره على الانحراف وارتكاب الذنب. والوسيلة الوحيدة الطبيعية والمشروعة لإشباع هذه الغريزة هي الزواج وتشكيل الأسرة. فبعد أن يتزوج الإنسان ويحصل على الوسيلة المشروعة لإشباع هذه الغريزة الجنسية يستطيع بقوة الإيمان الحفاظ على عفته والابتعاد عن الزنا واللواط والنظر إلى غير المحارم. ولكن يصعب على غير المتزوج حفظ نفسه وغريزته الجنسية. ولهذا يمكن أن نصف الزواج بأنه عامل مهم للحفاظ على الدين. وقد أشارت الأحاديث إلى ذلك. 
قال رسول الله (ص) :" من تزوج أحرز نصف دينه " .
وقال ( ص) : " من أحب أن يلقى الله طاهرا مطهرا فليلقه بزوجة " .
وقال ( ص) أيضا : " يا معشر شباب من استطاع منكم الباه فليتزوج فإنه أغض للنظر وأحسن للفرج، ومن لم يستطع فليصم فإن الصوم له وجاء " .
وقال أيضا : " ما من شاب تزوج في حداثة سنه إلا عج شيطانه ، يقول : يا ويلاه! عصم هذا مني ثلثي دينه فليتق الله في الثلث الباقي " .
4.الراحة وتعادل الأعصاب :
قال العلماء : إن إشباع الغريزة الجنسية في حينه وبالنحو الصحيح والترشح المعتدل للبيضات أمر ضروري لسلامة الجسم والروح. وتركه يسبب بعض الأمراض النفسية والروحية وأحيانا الجسمية. فإن لم تشبع الغريزة الجنسية في حينها بالنحو الطبيعي والصحيح فقد تؤدي إلى الإصابة بأمراض من قبيل: ضعف الأعصاب والاضطراب، والحزن و اليأس والخمول والذبول والتشنج، والحدة في المزاج، والتشاؤم والانعزال، وأحيانا تؤدي إلى القرحة في المعدة وسوء الهضم والصداع... فالسبيل الصحيح والمشروع لإشباع الغريزة الجنسية هو الزواج. والطرق الأخرى ليست طبيعية وهي انحراف ومعصية ولها آثار سيئة و خطرة. فالذي يحب سلامة جسمه وروحه عليه بالزواج.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

5. التوالد وتكثير النسل :
من ثمرات الزواج العظيمة، وجود الأطفال وبقاء النسل البشري. فلا يجب احتقار التوالد وتكثير النسل لأن الهدف من خلق العالم هو وجود الإنسان وتكامله. فالتوالد وتربية الإنسان الموحد والصالح والمحسن، هو ما يريده الله تعالى. فوجود الولد الصالح برأي الإسلام هو عمل صالح للوالدين طمأنينة وهدف ويجعل حياتهما ذات صفاء وحركة ورونق خاص. وأن الولد هو من ثمرات الزواج. ولهذا ذكرت الأحاديث أن تكثير النسل هو أحد أهداف الزواج.
قال رسول الله (ص) : " تناكحوا تكثروا؛ فإني أباهي بكم الأمم يوم القيامة ولو بالسقط " .
وقال (ص) أيضا : " ما يمنع المؤمن أن يتخذ أهلا، لعل الله يرزقه نسمة تثقل الأرض بلا إله إلا الله " . 
6.التعاون في الطاعة ونيل الثواب :
الزواج أمر مقدس وقيم من وجهة نظر الإسلام، ولو كان بقصد القربة فإنه يعتبر عبادة وله ثواب أخروي. إضافة إلى ذلك ن المؤمن، زوج صالح ومؤمن وموافق له، يستفيد من ترغيبه، وتشجيعه وإرشاده وعونه لأداء الأعمال الصالحة والسير نحو الله تعالى. ولهذا فالزوج المؤمن والصالح من النعم الإلهية العظيمة التي تنفع الإنسان في الدنيا والآخرة.
عن أبي ذر أنه قال لرسول الله (ص) في مباضعة الرجل أهله : أنلذ يا رسول الله! ونؤجر؟ قال: " أرأيت لو وضعته في حرام أكنت تأثم؟ قال: نعم. قال: فكذلك تؤجر في وضعك الحلال ".
وقال رسول الله (ص) : " من سعادة المرء الزوجة الصالحة ".
7.السلامة والأمن الاجتماعي :
إن الزواج وتشكيل العائلة أمر ضروري لسلامة المجتمع وأمنه وسعادته. فلو كان أساس الأسر مستحكما وأن الشباب يتزوجون في الوقت المناسب ويرتبطون بالأسرة؛ فسيقل الفساد والطغيان والقتل والسرقة والجرائم، والاعتداء والانحراف وعدم الأمن والانتحار والإدمان؛ لأنه وكما تبين الإحصاءات إن أكثر هذه الأمور تصدر من أفراد محرومين من وجود العائلة وأحضانها الدافئة. 
وقت الزواج :
إن طبيعة الإنسان وخلقته الخاصة تعين سن الزواج وهو سن البلوغ، فيبلغ الولد سن السادسة عشرة وتبلغ البنت عند العاشرة، فعند ذلك يحق لهما الزواج شرعا. ولكن من الأفضل أن يؤخر الزواج عند الشاب إلى سن 17 أو 18 وفي البنت إلى سن 14 أو 15 سنة. فليس لها في بداية البلوغ نمو وتعقل كاف، فقد يجلب لهما الزواج في هذه السنين مشاكل و اختلافات. إضافة إلى ذلك فإن الغريزة الجنسية في السنتين أو الثلاث الأولى من بعد البلوغ لم تشتد وهي ضعيفة بعد فلا يصعب تحملها على الشاب في هذه السنين. فيمكن القول بأن أفضل وأنسب مرحلة للزواج عند الفتيان هي سن 17 أو 18 و عند الفتيات 14 أو 15 سنة. وإن تأخير الزواج عن هذه السنين المذكورة ليس مناسبا وقد يوجد أعراضا سيئة جسمية أو روحية أو اجتماعية. فإن الغريزة الجنسية تشتد في هذه السنين وتوجد ضغطا شديدا على الفتى والفتاة. ولا مفر منها إلا الإشباع المشروع. فالحاجة الجنسية هي كالحاجة إلى الماء والغذاء. فهل يمكن أن نقول للجائع أو العطشان: امتنع عن الطعام والشراب؟ وهل يمكن لفعل آخر كالرياضة والتنزه واللعب أن يصرف الإنسان الجائع عن التفكير في الطعام والشراب؟ فالحاجة الجنسية هي كالجوع والعطش بل هي أشد وأقوى منهما. فإن لم تشبع عن الطريق المشروع فلعلها تحرف الإنسان نحو الذنب، فيصعب السيطرة عليها وكبح جماحها. فلا ينبغي الغفلة عن العواقب الدنيوية والأخروية السيئة للانحرافات الجنسية. فلو فرضنا أن الشاب استطاع إمساك عنان الغريزة الجنسية بقوة الإيمان بقوة الإيمان والعفة والحياء، فماذا يمكنه أن يفعل لعواقبها السيئة الروحية والجسمية؟ ولهذا، يجب المبادرة للزواج في سنين مبكرة مهما أمكن. 

موانع الزواج :
إن كل شاب يميل نحو الزواج وتكوين الأسرة بشكل فطري، وإن غريزته الجنسية تشجعه على تحقيق ذلك، وعليه إجابة حاجته الطبيعية بسرعة وتكوين الأسرة. وليس الأمر كذلك في الخارج فيؤخر الزواج عن السنين الطبيعية لما بعدها. وسبب هذا التأخير هو بعض المواقع الحقيقية أو الخيالية وسنشير إلى بعضها:
قبل كل شيء نذكر أن الزواج أمر سهل وحاجة طبيعية. الرجل والمرأة ركنا الزواج الأصليان، اللذان يعقدان ميثاق الحياة المشتركة في خطبة العقد، ويشتركان في إدارة حياتهما ويكونان وفيين حتى نهاية عمرهما, ويقدم الرجل حسب حاله وإمكانه شيئا أو مبلغ من المال بوصفه علامة الصداقة للزوجة ويسمى مهرا وصداقا. فأصل الزواج هو تحقيق هذا الأمر البسيط بدون أية تشريفات ويجب تحقيقه بدون تكلف كسائر الحاجات الطبيعية، ولكن خرجت هذه الحقيقة البسيطة عن مسيرها الصافي والمستقيم وأضيفت إليها بعض الآداب والعادات والتوقعات الزائدة وغير الضرورية، كمراسيم العقد والعرس الثقيلة، والمهر الغالي والجهاز الكثير، والفرش والأواني وأثاث المنزل، وطلب البيت المستقل. أصبحت هذه القيود الزائدة جزءا أصليا في الزواج فجعلته أمرا صعبا. فجذور أكثر الموانع تعود لهذه القيود غير اللازمة التي إن لم تكسر لم تزل موانع الزواج. والآن نشير إلى بعض هذه الموانع:
1.الفقر والفاقة :
من البديهي أن كل شاب يحب أن يتزوج ويستقر في حياته، وأن غريزته الجنسية تهديه لهذا الأمر، لكن كثيرا من الشباب وخلافا لميلهم الباطني يمتنعون عن الزواج في حينه، وعذرهم هو عدم قدرتهم على أداء مصاريف العقد والعرس، والحصول على المنزل وأثاث البيت اللازم. وبهذه الأعذار يقضون أفضل مراحل شبابهم في الوحدة والعزوبية ليتزوجوا في وقت ليسوا فيه بحاجة إلى الزواج، وقد يحرم البعض من هذه النعمة العظيمة إلى آخر عمرهم ويعيشون عزابا.
وهنا يجب القول: إن الفقر أمر مؤلم يمكنه الحيلولة دون الزواج المبكر، لكن الأفراد غير متساوين في هذا الأمر. فإن البعض فقير حقيقة، أو لم يجدوا عملا أبدا، أو هم عاجزون عن العمل بسبب المرض، أو أن أجورهم قليلة لا تكفي حتى لأنفسهم وحدهم. فإن عذر هكذا أفراد في تأخير الزواج مقبول، فكيف يمكن أن نقول لمن لا يقدر على أداء نفقة العائلة: عليك أن تتزوج في أول فرصة تسنح لك؟ بل من الأفضل لهكذا أفراد أن يحفظوا عفتهم وطهارتهم، ويصبروا ويسعوا بعون الله ليحصلوا على رزق وأجور مشرعة ثم بعد ذلك يتزوجون.
يقول تعالى في القرآن الكريم :
{ وليَستَعْفِف الّذينَ لا يجدونَ نكاحاً حتى يغنيهم الله منْ فضلهِ }
فهؤلاء الشباب يعيشون حالة صعبة جدا، فمن جهة يرغبون في الزواج وتكوين الأسرة كسائر الشباب، وغالبا ما تشتد بهم الغريزة الجنسية، ومن جهة أخرى فهم محرومون من القدرة المالية التي تعينهم على الزواج. فعلى أية حال عليهم بالصبر والسعي واستمداد العون الله تعالى، ويدعونه ليهيئ لهم ما يمكنهم أن يتزوجوا به.
ويجب على أولياء هؤلاء الشباب أن يسعوا ما بوسعهم لرفه حاجاتهم وإيجاد العمل المناسب لهم وأداء مصاريف زواجهم. وعلى رأسهم الحكومة الإسلامية فهي مكلفة بإيجاد عمل مناسب لهؤلاء الأفراد، وما داموا عاطلين عن العمل وليس عمل يجب أن تعطيهم مصروفات الزواج ونفقات عيالهم من بيت المال.
وليس كل الذين يؤخرون الزواج هم فقراء حقيقة، فليس الزواج صعبا جدا كما نظنه. بل إن التصورات والطلبات والطموحات غير المناسبة للشباب جعلت الزواج صعبا هكذا.وأن مراسيم العقد والعرس الباهظة ومصاريف المهر والجهاز الثقيلة جعلت الزواج بصورة شبح مخيف ومرعب. فيظن الشباب أن هذه المراسيم الثقيلة جزء لا ينفك عن الزواج ومن علامات شخصيتهم. فيتصور الشاب أنه لأجل أن يتزوج يجب أن يكون له بيت مستقل، ويملك أثاثا منزليا كاملا، وأن يقيم مراسيم العرس بشكل مهيب، ويجب أن يعيش بعد الزواج مع عائلته براحة ورفاه تام، ولأنه محروم من هكذا إمكانات في بداية شبابه فإنه يرجح تأخير الزواج.
لكن جميع هذه التصورات خاطئة. وهي ليست ضرورية لأجل الزواج. فإن لم يوجد البيت المستقل فيمكن الزواج في بيت مستأجر، بل يمكن الزواج في غرفة أو غرفتين من بيت أهل الزوج أو أهل الزوجة. ويمكن العيش على الفرش البسيطة، ولا يجب شراء السجاد الثمين. ويمكن البدء بحياة بسيطة مع مراعاة القناعة والاقتصاد. وبرأيي إن الزواج المبكر والتواضع في العيش أرجح من تأخيره لأجل القيام بالتجميلات والتشريفات الثقيلة؛ لأن القناعة والحياة البسيطة لا تعقبها آثار سيئة، في حين أن تأخير الزواج يتبعه غالبا آثار سيئة جسمية وروحية وحتى دينية وأخلاقية مؤلمة. لو عرف كل من الشاب والشابة مقامهما، وتركا التصورات والتوقعات والطموحات، وكان لهما تفاهم وقناعة بما لديهما من إمكانات لأمكنهما أن يتمتعا في بداية شبابهما بنعمة الأنس والمحبة وأن يصانا من عواقب العزوبة السيئة. ويمكنهما الحصول على الأثاث واللوازم البيتية بالتدريج.
وخلاصة القول: إن الزواج وإشباع الغريزة الجنسية هو كالغذاء حاجة طبيعية يجب أداؤها في حينها. كالإنسان الجائع الذي يأكل ما يجد أمامه من طعام، ولا يمتنع أبدا عن تناول الطعام بسبب عدم وجود الطاولة والمائدة المنظمة والأواني الجيدة والثمينة وغيرها، فالزواج هو حاجة طبيعية أيضا يجب القيام به في وقته ويجب أن لا يؤخر بسبب التوقعات والطموحات.
2.الاستمرار في طلب العلم :
العامل الثاني الذي يسبب تأخير الزواج هو مواصلة التحصيلات الثانوية أو الجامعية. أكثر الفتيان و الفتيات يرغبون في الاستمرار بطلب العلم حتى إتمام الثانوية وإذا أمكن الحصول على الدرجات العليا في الجامعة, ومن جهة أخرى يتصورون أن الزواج لا يناسب التحصيل والتعلم, لأن الزواج مسؤولية. تقيد الإنسان, لأن الزواج يؤدي نفقة الأسرة في حين أنه لم يجد عملا بعد, وليس له دخل وعائد ينفقه على نفسه وزوجته. فهو لا زال يرتزق من أبيه, فلا يستطيع أداء نفقة عائلته, إضافة إلى ذلك فهو يفكر بأن عليه بعد الزواج أن يدير شؤون الزوجة, ولن يجد الفرصة للقراءة والتعلم. وهكذا تتصور الفتاة بأن الزواج يمنعها من الدراسة, وهذا ما تعتقده أسر الولد والبنت أيضا. لهذا لا يزوجونهم في حين دراستهم. 
فالنتيجة هي كما تشاهدون: ارتفع سن الزواج, والفتى والفتاة يجبران أنفسهما على مخالفة ميولهما الباطنية وتأخير الزواج حتى انتهاء الدراسة, وبالأخص في المدن الكبيرة. 
ومع أنهم يقعون تحت أشد الضغوط لقوة الغريزة الجنسية, لكنهم يتحملونها لأنهم يعتبرون بالاستمرار في الدراسة أمرا ضروريا لمستقبلهم, لكن الغريزة الجنسية هي حقيقة فلا يمكن إطفاؤها بهذه الأعذار. إن لم تشبع عن طريقها الطبيعي والمشروع, يخشى أن يشبع عن طريق غير مشروع. فإن سبب الطغيان, والمفاسد الأخلاقية, والانحرافات الجنسية والاعتداء غير المشروع و النظر إلى غير المحارم, ووجود بعض الأمراض الجسمية والنفسية التي تشاهد عند الشباب هو تأخير الزواج وعدم الإشباع المشروع.
لا تخفى مشاكل الشباب الأخلاقية والاجتماعية على العلماء والمفكرين, بل إنها أرعبت الجميع, فيخشى المربون والمفكرون من انحراف الشباب الجنسي وهم بصدد طريق حل له, ويوصون بإيجاد متنزهات سليمة, ومكتبات, وحدائق, وإعداد الأفلام والمسرحيات, وأماكن الرياضة لهم, ليشغلوهم بذلك ويملئوا أوقات فراغهم كي لا ينحرفوا ولا يرتكبوا الذنوب. 
وأنا لا أنكر ضرورة إيجاد وسائل الانشغال السليمة للشباب ويجب على المسؤولين القيام بهذا الأمر, وإن ذلك يمكنه الحد من المفاسد الأخلاقية, ولكن أية واحدة مما ذكر لا تلبي الحاجة الطبيعية ومتطلبات الغريزة الجنسية. فالغريزة الجنسية حقيقة طبيعية تجذب الإنسان نحو الجنس المخالف وتزيد الإشباع, ولا يمكن حرفها عن المسير الطبيعي باللعب والأعمال الأخرى. كما لا يمكن دفع الجوع و العطش باللعب وبقية الأعمال, فيجب أن نسعى لرفع موانع الزواج وإشباع هذه الحاجة الطبيعية.
الطريق لحل هذه المشكلة: 
برأيي أنه يمكن حل هذه المعضلة, إن المشكلة الأساسية هي أننا نتصور أن الزواج لا يتفق مع الاستمرارية في الدراسة, وبما أن الدراسة و الاستمرارية بها أمر ضروري فيجب تأخير الزواج عن موعده المعين, في حين ليس الأمر كذلك, فالزواج لا يخالف الاستمرارية بالدراسة. فالذي جعلهما غير متفقين هو ليس أصل الزواج بل التقيد بآداب ورسوم غير صحيحة ولا نافعة. فيمكن حل هذا المعضل لو تفاهم وتعاون الفتى والفتاة وأسرتهما ومسئولي الدولة والمراكز العلمية والجامعية مع بعض في حلها.
فلا تقول أسرة الفتاة: إن مصاريف و نفقات الزوجة هي على عاتق الرجل, ويجب أن أزوج ابنتي لرجل يملك بيتا مستقلا, ويمكنه أداء كل نفقات الأسرة حالا, ويرفع نفقات معيشة ابنتي عن عاتقي. بل يجب أن تقول: لو بقيت البنت في بيتي لعدة سنين أخرى لإتمام دراستها فعلي أداء مصروفاتها, لذلك يمكنني أن أزوجها الآن وأساعد الأسرة الجديدة ما بوسعي حتى تصل إلى حالة الاكتفاء.
وعلى أسرة الولد أن لا تقول: لا نزوج ابننا حتى يمتلك بيتا وأثاثا ويمكنه أداء نفقات أسرته حتى لا يكون عبئا على عاتقنا, بل تقول: لو بقي في بيتنا لعدة سنين أخرى حتى يتم دراسته فنحن مجبرون على تأمين كل مصارفه ومتطلباته. فالأفضل أن نزوجه ونعينه بقدر الإمكان. ليعلم الشاب والشابة أنه يجب عليهما الزواج في سن البلوغ فيجب تحقيقه عن طريقه المشروع وأن أفضل مرحلة للزواج هي سنين البلوغ. وبعد ذلك يجب أ يفكروا في دخل أسرتهم المالي, وينتبهوا إلى أنهم يريدون الاستمرار في الدراسة, لذلك لا يمكنهم إيجاد حياة مستقلة جدا, لذلك عليهم أن يلائموا متطلباتهم و رغباتهم مع وضعهم الفعلي. فيغضوا أنظارهم بشكل مؤقت عن البيت المستقل والأمور الزائدة والكماليات. ويرضوا بأن يعيشوا في غرفة من بيت العروس أو العريس أو أي مكان آخر, ويبدؤوا حياة بسيطة لفترة معينة ولا ينجبوا الأطفال حتى يتموا الدراسة؛ لأن الاثنين يشتغلان بالدرس, فليبتعدا عن الأمور التي تشغلهما عن الدراسة ويقوما بأمور البيت بتعاون فيما بينهما ويعيشا حياة بسيطة جدا.
وبإمكان مسئولي الدولة والمراكز العلمية أن يمنحوا الطلبة والجامعيين قروضا للزواج ويعدوا لهم أقساما داخلية وإمكانات أخرى.
وبإمكان المراكز الخيرية أيضا أن تمنحهم قروضا للزواج أو منحا.
ويمكن لأسرة الولد والبنت بالتعاون فيما بينهم وإرضاء الزوجين بأن يوجدوا لهما حياة بسيطة وسعيدة. وبهذا يتمتع الفتيان والفتيات في بداسة الشباب بالأنس والمودة وتكوين الأسرة، ويصانون من الذنب والانحراف والأمراض النفسية الأخرى، ويستمرون بدراستهم براحة وفراغ بال. ثم يبدأون العمل بعد إتمام دراستهم فيشترون الأثاث ويحققوا رغباته الباطنية
أعترف أن الاقتراح المذكور أمر غير مألوف، وأن تحقيقه صعب في البداية بل يعتبر محالا، ولكن لو فكرنا وتأملنا بدقة وتحققنا في جوانب الأمر لصدقنا بإمكانه وضرورته. فما هو الحل المناسب والأفضل من هذا لنجاة النسل الشاب ومنع المفاسد الأخلاقية والانحرافات والاعتداءات الجنسية؟ فبرأيي إن الاقتراح المذكور هو أفضل بل هو الطريق الوحيد لحل مشاكل الشباب ويمكن تحقيقه عمليا.
ولكن يجب أن نزيل العادات والرسوم والقيود ليكون الأمر ممكنا، ويتطلب هذا الأمر جهدا ثقافيا وسعيا لتستعد أفكار الشباب والأسر لتقبله والعمل به. فنأمل أن يكرس المصلحون والمسئولون جهودهم في هذا الصدد ويبذلوا الجهود لحل هذا المعضل الاجتماعي الكبير. وعلى أية حال يجب كسر هذا السد وارتفاع موانع الزواج عند تحصيل العلم. وفي الختام نوصي الشباب بأن يبدأوا هذا الأمر ويتقدموا، ويذكروا حاجتهم الطبيعية بدون حياء لأسرتهم ويطلبوا منهم أن يهيئوا لهم الوسائل البسيطة للزواج.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أهداف الزواج :
إن الزواج في حياة الشاب هو بداية الاستقلال والحياة وهو هدف له. وهذا الهدف يحرض الشاب والفتى على العمل والسعي والجد، فيدرس ليحصل على وثيقة وعمل وراتب، ويشتري أو يعد البيت والوسائل اللازمة فيه، وبالتالي يتزوج، أو يتعلم صنعة أو فنا ليحصل على شغل ودخل، وليس الزواج بلا هدف، فللزواج أهمية خاصة من بين الحوادث التي تحدث في مراحل الحياة وهو يعين مصير الإنسان. فيجب معرفة هدف الزواج، ثم الإقدام عليه بدقة وبشكل مدروس.
للزواج فوائد ومنافع عديدة يمكن لكل منها أن تكون هدفا ومحركا. كاللذة وإشباع الغريزة الجنسية والشهوانية، الاستقرار في الحياة وكسب الاستقلال، وإنجاب الأطفال وإبقاء النسل، والحصول على المؤنس والصديق والمعين وكاتم الأسرار والعطوف والشريك في الحياة. فيمكن لأي من هذه الأمور أن يكون هدفا للزواج، ولا ينبغي الغفلة عن الآثار والنتائج الأخرى، لكن عامل الغريزة الشهوانية يقوم بأكبر دور، ويجعل المنافع الأخرى تابعة له، ويقر الإسلام هذه المنافع حتى اللذة وإرضاء غريزة الشهوة. فالإسلام دين الفطرة وتنشأ أحكامه وقوانينه من فطرة الإنسان وخلقته الخاصة. فإن الإنسان يحتاج فطريا وطبقا لخلقته الخاصة إلى الزواج وإرضاء الغريزة الجنسية، لم ينه الإسلام عن هذه الحاجة بل أكد عليها بالطريق المشروع وجعلها عبادة وأمرا عباديا.
ولكن بما أن الإسلام يعرف الإنسان بأنه موجود مختار وأفضل المخلوقات ولم يخلق للتمتع الحيواني بل لهدف أرفع هو تهذيب النفس وتزكيتها وتربيتها وإيصالها إلى الكمال ونيل مقام القرب الإلهي الشامخ، فيريد منه أن لا يتعلق بالدنيا، ولا يغفل عن هذا الهدف السامي في جميع حركاته وسكناته وأفكاره حتى في أكله وشربه وزواجه، ويعتبر الدنيا مزرعة الآخرة ويعد الزاد لآخرته من أعماله.
فهدف الإنسان المؤمن من الزواج يسمو على الأهداف الحيوانية، بل هو أمر مقدس يساعد على حصول التقوى والتقرب إلى الله تعالى. فالإنسان المؤمن يتزوج بهدف العمل بسنة الرسول الأكرم (ص) وتلبية حاجة الغريزة الجنسية بالطريق المشروع ويصون نفسه عن الانحراف وارتكاب الذنب، ويثقل الأرض بإنجاب الأولاد الصالحين والموحدين ويترك لنفسه من الباقيات الصالحات. فيتزوج ليحصل على الراحة والسكينة في ظل بناء الأسرة الدافئ ويقوم بتكاليفه بقلب مطمئن و فارغ، ويستعين بزوجته المؤمنة والصالحة في سلوك الصراط المستقيم والسير إلى الله تعالى؛ لأن تهذيب النفس وتزكيتها وأداء التكاليف الشرعية أمر صعب جدا يحتاج إلى معين ومساعد، وأفضل فرد يمكنه تقديم العون في هذا السبيل هي الزوجة المؤمنة، الزوجة التي ترغبه بالقيام بالأعمال الصالحة والحسنة وأداء الفرائض والمستحبات وتصونه عن ارتكاب الذنب والانحراف. فللزوجة أهمية كبيرة، فلو كانت مؤمنة وورعة فإنها تهدي الزوج إلى الخير والسعادة ولو كانت سيئة فإنها تسوقه نحو وادي الانحراف والنار. فإن كان في ذلك شك فانظروا إلى المثال التالي: 
إن الزوجة الطموحة والجاهلة والمغرورة والمتكبرة والمسرفة والمبذرة، تحرض زوجها على الظلم والاعتداء وعدم الإنصاف والغلاء والغش والغضب والسرقة وأخذ الرشوة، والمعاملات غير المشروعة، ومع وجود هكذا زوجة يصعب جدا مراعاة التقوى والورع. وخلافا لهذا، الرجل الذي يتمتع بزوجة مؤمنة ذات عقل وقناعة ومحسنة وتقية، فيمكنه أداء تكاليفه بكل راحة، فيجتنب الظلم والاعتداء والغضب والغش والرشوة وغيرها بل يشترك في الأمور الخيرية ما بوسعه ويساعد المحرومين والمستضعفين؛ لأن زوجته أيضا لا تريد غير هذا، وتوافقه في سلوكه وأفعاله.
مثال آخر: تصوروا إنسانا مجاهدا يريد أداء وظيفته ويحارب الباطل، فلو كانت له زوجة مؤمنة وعارفة أمكنه الاشتراك في ساحة الحرب ومحاربة العدو براحة بال، لأن زوجته قالت له: اعمل بتكليفك، فأنا أحفظك في غيابك في بيتك و أموالك وأولادك. وأدعو لك بالنصر والسلامة. فإن رجعت سالما استقبلتك بحرارة، وإن عدت جريحا أرعاك بحنان وسعة صدر، وإن نلت فيض الشهادة أصبر على هذه المصيبة، وأرعى أولادك ما بوسعي، فتصوروا أمل هذا الجندي في النصر وانتصاره. وخلافا له لو كانت عنده زوجة جاهلة ومغرورة وضعيفة الإيمان، فإنه إما أن يتخلف عن أداء وظيفته ونيل فيض الجهاد أو يذهب إلى ساحة الحرب بيأس وخوف واضطراب.
أجل، فالزوجة الصالحة والمؤمنة وحسنة الأخلاق من أفضل النعم الإلهية، تساعد الإنسان على تهذيب نفسه وتزكيتها، وعلى صعوده إلى الله تعالى. ويجب أن يكون هذا الأمر من أهم أهداف الزواج. ولهذا قال أمير المؤمنين(ع) في جواب الرسول الأكرم(ص) عندما سأله عن حال الزهراء(ع) في صباح ليلة الزفاف وقال: يا علي كيف وجدت أهلك؟ قال: نعم العون على طاعة الله. فبين أمير المؤمنين(ع) في هذه العبارة القصيرة قيمة المرأة وهدف الزواج. فلم يتحدث عن المال والجمال ورعاية البيت والزوج بل قال: فاطمة نعم العون على طاعة الله.

الزواج المحرم: 
يحرم الزواج من بعض النساء في الإسلام، وهن على أقسام:
القسم الأول: المحارم:
المحارم هم الذين يقربون من الإنسان قرابة شديدة، ويعتبر كل منهم محرما للآخر. ويمكن تقسيمهم إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
1.المحرم النسبي: كالأم والأب والجد، والجدة، والبنت وأولادها وأحفادها فما نزل. والولد أو الابن وأولاده وأحفاده وما نزل. والعم والعمة والخال والخالة(ويجوز لأولادهم التزاوج) وعم الأب والأم وعمتهما و خالهما وخالتهما.
2.المحرم الرضاعي: تحرم بعض النساء على بعض الرجال بسبب الرضاعة. وتكون الرضاعة سببا للحرمة بين الأطفال إذا توفرت فيها الشروط الخاصة المذكورة في الرسائل العملية. ومنها:
1.أن يرضع الطفل من المرأة يوما وليلة بشكل تام أو 15 مرة بشكل متوال ولا يشرب اللبن أو الطعام في فواصل الرضاعة.
2.أن يرضع عن طريق امتصاص الثدي لا عن طريق الزجاجة المستعملة للرضاعة.
3.أن يدر الحليب بسبب الزواج.
4.أن يدر الحليب بسبب الزواج لا الزنا.

فلو أرضعت المرأة طفلا مع توفر هذه الشروط المذكورة فإنه يحرم على المرتضع هؤلاء الأفراد:
أولا: المرأة المرضعة وتسمى الأم الرضاعية. ثانيا: زوج المرضعة الذي يعود له لبنها ويسمى الأب الرضاعي، ثالثا: والدا المرضعة فما صعد، الرابع: جميع أطفال المرضعة. الخامس: أولاد أطفالها وأحفادها فما نزلوا. السادس: إخوة المرضعة وأخواتها. السابع: عم المرضعة وعمتها. الثامن: خال المرضعة وخالتها. التاسع: أبناء زوج المرضعة الذي يعود له لبنها، فما نزلوا. العاشر: والدا زوج المرضعة فما صعدوا. الحادي عشر: إخوة الزوج وأخواته. الثاني عشر: عم الزوج الذي يعود له اللبن وعمته وخاله وخالته فما صعدوا.
3. المحرم السببي: وهم الذين يحرمون على الإنسان بسبب الزواج كأم الزوجة وأبو الزوج، وبنت الزوجة(من غير زوجها هذا) وابن الزوج(من غير هذه الزوجة) وزوج الأم، وزوجة الأب، وزوجة الابن، وزوج البنت(الصهر)، وأخت الزوجة مادامت الزوجة حبالته ونكاحه.
ويعتبر هؤلاء الأفراد من المحارم، ولا يجوز الزواج لهم شرعا، ويجوز النظر إليهم أيضا إلا أخت الزوجة التي يحرم الزواج منها فلا يجوز النظر إليها.

القسم الثاني: الزواج من الكفار:
لا يجوز للمرأة والرجل المسلم الزواج من الكفار لا بالعقد الدائم ولا بالعقد المؤقت.
ولا يجوز للرجل المسلم أن يتزوج امرأة من أهل الكتاب كاليهود والنصارى بالعقد الدائم، ويجوز له تزوجها بالعقد المؤقت. ولا يجوز للمرأة المسلمة الزواج من أهل الكتاب حتى المؤقت.
القسم الثالث: 
من زنى بعمته أو خالته لا يمكنه أن يتزوج ابنتهما. ومن لاط برجل أو غلام لا يجوز له أن يتزوج أمه أو أخته أو ابنته. وإن كان قد تزوجها فإن عقده باطل، ويجب أن يفترقا وإن كان لهما طفل.

الزواج من الأقرباء:
إننا نعلم أن الإسلام حرم الزواج من المحارم كالأخت و الأخ وأولادهما والخال والخالة والعم والعمة، والأب والأم والجد والجدة. ولكنه أجاز الزواج من غير المحارم كابنة العم وابن العم وابنة الخال وابن الخالة وابن الخالة وبنت العمة وابن العمة وبنت الخال وابن الخال وسائر الأقرباء البعيدين والقريبين. وهنا يطرح سؤال وهو: هل من الأفضل أن يتزوج الإنسان من أقربائه أم من غيرهم؟ إن للزواج من الأقرباء مزايا من دون شك، وهي أولا: إن لأفراد الأقرباء معرفة كبيرة بأخلاق وسلوك الطرف الآخر، لأنهم معاشرون لبعضهم. ثانيا: تستحكم الرابطة النسبية بين الأقرباء ويساعد ذلك في صلة الرحم الذي أوصى الإسلام به. ثالثا: يتساهل الأقرباء في مقدمات الزواج ومستلزماته كمراسيم العقد والمهر والجهاز والأثاث. رابعا: يكون الزواج أكثر ثباتا واستحكاما بسبب القرابة، ويقوى الالتزام برعاية الآداب والأخلاق والعفو والصفح. خامسا: يقل الطلاق في هكذا زواج؛ لأنه لو حدث بينهما نزاع واختلاف، يتدخل في ذلك كبار الأقرباء ويصلحون فهذه الامتيازات سبب رغبة الناس بالزواج من الأقرباء.
ولكن يعتقد أكثر العلماء بأنه لا يصلح الزواج من الأقرباء القريبين كبنت العم وابن العم، وبنت العمة وابن العمة وبنت الخالة وابن الخالة وبنت الخال وابن الخال، بل يمنعون ذلك أحيانا. يقول هؤلاء العلماء: إن العيب الكبير في هكذا زواج هو احتمال تولد أطفال مشوهين وناقصين. قالوا: أثبتت الإحصاءات أن عدد الأطفال المعلولين وناقصي الخلقة والمتخلفين روحيا وجسميا، والمصابين ببعض الأمراض الدموية، والتشنجات المرتبطة العظام، والعمى المقترن بالحمق، وبعض أنواع جنون الشباب، والصم، والبكم، يكثرون في زواج القرابة نسبة للزواج من الأسر البعيدة. ولو بحثتم في أحوال هكذا أطفال لوصلتم إلى هذه النتيجة، التي أثبتها الإحصاء.
ولا يدعي العلماء بأن الأطفال الناقصي الخلقة يختصون بالزواج النسبي، لأنهم يوجدون عند غيرهم أيضا. ولكنهم يكثرون في زواج الأنساب. وأيضا لا يدعون أن مصير هكذا زواج ينتهي إلى ذلك؛ لأن كثيرا من حالات الزواج النسبي لا يوجد فيها طفل ناقص أبدا. بل يقول العلماء: لو حققنا في الزواج النسبي وفي غيره وقايسنا الأطفال العليلين فيهما لكان الأطفال الناقصين في الزواج النسبي أكثر منهم في غيره.
يقول العلماء: إن علة هذه النواقص هي الأمراض الإرثية. وقالوا: إن بعض الأمراض تنتقل إلى الأطفال بالتوارث من الآباء والأمهات والأجداد. وعامل التوارث هو وجود الصبغيات الناقصة والمعابة عند أحد الآباء والأجداد التي تنتقل منهم إلى الأبناء وتجعله ناقصا ومعلولا. هذه الصبغيات تنتقل أحيانا من الأب فقط وأحيانا من الأم فقط وأحيانا تنتقل بواسطتهما معا، وعند ذلك يكون احتمال ظهور المرض عند الطفل كبيرا.
ولهذا ففي الزواج من الأقرباء يحتمل وجود صبغيات المرض في أحد الآباء والأجداد فتنتقل إلى الأب من طريق وإلى الأم من طريق آخر، وبالتالي تجتمع في أحد الأطفال أو بعضهم وتصيب الطفل بذلك المرض. ويقل هذا الاحتمال في الزواج النسبي.
وبما أن إنجاب الأولاد الناقصين في الزواج بين الأقرباء هو احتمال كبير، يكون من الأفضل اجتنابه.
وهنا أجلب انتباهكم لرأي أحد المتخصصين في علم النفس من أمريكا إذ يقول:" تبين مطالعات علماء علم الوراثة أن أكثر الزواج النسبي يسبب أطفالا متخلفين, وليس كل زواج نسبي يسبب هذه النتيجة، كما يعيش الآن ملايين الأفراد وهم سالمون ولدوا نتيجة زواج الأقرباء. وفي كثير من الدول وبخاصة أمريكا واسكندنافيا، يجرى فحص دقيق للجينات الوراثية عند الزوج والزوجة، وعندما تكون النتيجة موجبة يتم الزواج.
ويعتقد بعض العلماء المتخصصين في هذا الأمر أنه كما منع زواج الأخ و الأخت، يجب منع زواج بنت العم وابن العم وبنت الخالة وابن الخالة، وبنت الخال وابن الخال، بالتدريج أو يكون زواجهما موكولا لتقديم وثيقة من مؤسسة الشؤون الوراثية لتقليل الأطفال المتخلفين جسميا وذهنيا. وسبب كثرة الأطفال المتخلفين في زواج القرابة هو أن العلماء يعتقدون بأنه يوجد أكثر من ألفي مرض وراثي ويمكن لأي فرد سليم أن يكون حاملا لاثنين أو ثلاثة من الصبغيات المسببة لهذه الأمراض الوراثية. وبما أنه في زواج القرابة يكثر وجود الصبغيات المتشابهة والمرضية، فيزداد احتمال مرض الأطفال وتخلفهم، ويتضاعف هذا الخطر في زواج القرابة ثلاثين ضعفا. ولكن الأزواج من الأقرباء القريبين ولهم أطفال سالمون فليحسن حظهم لم يكن لديهم صبغيات مرضية متشابهة ولهذا تخلصوا من هذا الخطر المهم. في الدول الاسكندنافية توجد لكل فرد جنسية ووثيقة صحية تعتبر شجرة النسب للأفراد وتبين إلى أي حد كانوا مصابين بالأمراض، وعندما يريد شخصان الزواج تراجع هذه الجنسية الصحية، وتصدر لهما إجازة الزواج.
يعتقد الخبراء في علم الوراثة أن عدد الأطفال المرضى والناقصين في الزواج النسبي بين الأقرباء أكثر منهم في الزواج غير النسبي، ولهذا يرجح الكاتب لامتناع عن الزواج بين بنت العم وابن العم وبين الأقرباء أمثل بنت لخل وبنت الخالة؛ إذ رغم أن تولد الأطفال المرضى من هذه الأسر هو احتمال فقط، ويحتمل تحققه في الأسر الأخرى أيضا، لكنه احتمال كبير، وبالنظر إلى المشاكل والصعاب الناتجة عنه فالأفضل الحيلولة دون محققة أيضا؛ لأنه لا تخفى على أحد حياة هؤلاء الأطفال الصعبة والمؤلمة، والمشاكل والأتعاب التي يلاقيها ممرضوهم وممرضاتهم.
وهنا يطرح سؤال وهو: لو كان زواج الأقرباء مضرا، لحرمه الإسلام، فليس الخطر بتلك العظمة والشدة حتى يستلزم التحريم.
ولعل إشكالا آخر يخطر بذهن القارئ وهو: إن لم يكن صحيحا زواج ابن العم وبنت العم، لم يكن النبي(ص) ليزوج ابنته فاطمة للإمام علي(ع) لأنهما كانا ابن عم وبنت عم. في حين تحقق ذلك الزواج بواسطة الرسول(ص) وكانت ثمرته أطفالا سالمين كالإمام الحسن والحسين(ع) وزينب وأم كلثوم.
وأجيب عن ذلك بأنه: كما لاحظتم سابقا ليست القرابة هي الوحيدة المسببة لوجود الأطفال الناقصي الخلقة، بل كون أحد الآباء والأجداد مريضا، فيسبب انتقال صبغيات وجينات ذلك المرض إلى أولادهم، فيمكن للزوجين القريبين أن يكونا حاملين لصبغية ذلك المرض فيزداد احتمال تولد طفل ناقص. فلو تيقنوا من عدم إصابة أجدادهم بهذا المرض يمكنهما الزواج براحة بال. ولهذا اعتادت بعض الفرق من الناس على الاحتفاظ بشجرة النسب لأنفسهم، يسجلون فيها مرض الأفرا د وسلامتهم.
لذلك يمكن القول في زواج فاطمة(ع) بالإمام علي(ع). أن النبي(ص) كان يعلم بسلامة آبائه وأجداده وعدم إصابتهم بالنقص و المرض، لذلك ينعدم احتمال وجود الصبغيات المرضية ولا يتوجه إليهم احتمال أي خطر، ولذلك وافق(ص) على هذا الزواج.
تقدم أن إذن الولد والبنت ضروري في صحة العقد ويبطل الزواج بدونه. لذلك يجب أن يكون برنامج الزواج كما يلي: عندما يأتي رجل لخطبة البنت، يجب على والديها التحقيق في جميع خصائصه وصفاته هو وأسرته، ثم بيان ذلك من دون زيادة أو نقيصة للبنت، فإن وافقت يأتي دور الرؤية. وبعد ذلك يعينون وقتا ليرى فيه كل من الولد والبنت الآخر، ويتعرفا بواسطة الحديث مع بعض على أخلاق كل منهما، في مجلس أو عدة مجالس. فإن أرتضى كل منهما الآخر، يأتي دور الآباء فيتحدثون ويهيئون مراسيم الخطبة والعقد والزواج. ومع الأسف فإن كثيرا من الأسر لا تلتزم بهذا البرنامج في تزويج بناتها. بالأخص أهل المدن والناطق البعيدة في الدولة. فالمسنون عندما يخطب منهم رجل ويرتضونه، يجيبونه بالإيجاب قبل التشاور مع البنت. ويقيمون مراسيم الخطبة وتعيين المهر من دون الأخذ برأيها، وتستسلم أكثر الفتيات لهذا الوضع، وتقبل الزواج دون رأي ولاكلام لها في هذا الأمر. وفيهن التي لا ترضي الزوج ولا ترضى بهذا الزواج قلبا، ولكنها لا تجرؤ على المخالفة، أما حياء وخجلا أو للخوف من تهديد الوالدين وعصبيتهما، فلا تقول شيئا لكنها حزينة قلبا تنتظر وقوع حادثة تلغي الخطوبة. تتم مرحلة الخطوبة ويستعد الآباء لإعداد مراسيم خطبة العقد. وهنا ترى الفتاة أن الخطر قريب فتظهر مخالفتها، لكنها تواجه رد الفعل الشديد لوالديها. أي عيب في هذا الزوج؟ أتريدين البقاء في البيت دائما؟ لو ألغينا هذه المراسيم فسوف نفتضح أمام الصديق والعدو، فيكثرون عليها الكلام حتى تضطر إلى السكوت. ولكن لو استمرت مخالفة البنت فسوف يشتد رد فعل الأبوين، فيغضبان ويرفعان أصواتهما بوجهها، ويلطمان وجوههما ويهددان البنت بالضرب والإخراج من المنزل، وقد يضربانها، لكي ترضى بالزواج.
لا قدرة للبنت المظلومة على التهديدات فتضطر إلى الصمت، لأنها ترى جميع الأبواب مغلقة أمامها ولامنحنى لها. وعلى أية حال تحل ليلة العقد ويحظر المدعوون في هذه الحفل الذي يعتبر عزاء بالنسبة للعروس التي تجبر على إجراء صيغة العقد. ويجلس حولها الأقارب والأصدقاء. وفي هذا الحال يأتي العاقد ليأخذ الأذن من البنت في تزويجها لهذا العريس الغير مرغوب، ولا تجد البنت بدا من هذه الحالة سوى الجواب بنعم ولكنه إذن يصدر من اللسان لا من القلب. 
وبعد ذلك تتم مراسيم الزواج على هذا المنوال. ويرسلون البنت المظلومة الى بيت الحظ كما يقال، ويرسلونها إلى بيت لا تحبه ولا تحب صاحبه، وليست نتيجة الزواج كهذا سوى التعاسة والمرارة؟ فقد ذهبت البنت إلى بيت رجل تنفر منه بكل وجودها، ولا تظهر له المحبة، وتظهر بوادر عدم التوافق بينهم. وبالتالي يحدث اختلاف والنزاع الدائمي بينهما. أو ينتهي أمرهما إلى الطلاق والفراق، أو يتظاهران إلى العيش في هذا السجن الإجباري والعذاب الدائم. وواضح مصير أطفال هكذا أسرة تعيسة وغير منسجمة.
وتقع مسؤولية كل هذه التعاسة على عاتق الآباء والجهلاء والمتكبرين الذين لم يأخذوا برأي ابنتهم عند اختيار الزوج لها وفرضوا عليها هذا الزواج من دون الاهتمام بميولها الداخلية، وفي الحقيقي حرموا البنت من حقها المشروع، أي الحرية في اختيار الزوج، وهذه خيانة كبيرة جدا لا تخلو من الجزاء الدنيوي والأخروي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

العرس أو الزواج:
من المعتاد بين الناس أن ينقل جهاز العروس إلى بيت الزوج قبل ليلة العرس، وتزيين حجرة العروس بواسطة أقربائها. وتزين العروس وترتدي الملابس النظيفة والجديدة، وهكذا الرجل، وبعد ذلك تؤخذ العروس إلى بيت الزوج مع جمع من أقربائها وأقرباء الزوج بفرح وترديد للأناشيد السارة، ومراسيم خاصة عند الشعوب المختلفة، وليس الإسلام مخالفا لهذه التشريفات بل يؤيدونها إن لم يكن فيها فعل غير مشروع.
قال رسول (ص) لزوجاته عند عرس الزهراء(ع): "زين الزهراء وعطرناها وافرشن حجرتها لنأخذها إلى بيت زوجها".
وقال لبنات عبد المطلب ونساء المهاجرين والأنصار: "سايرن الزهراء إلى بيت زوجها ورددن الأناشيد وانشرن السرور ولا تقلن مالا يرضي الله تعالى".
وإن كان الزوج متمكنا ماليا فليحسن أن يقيم وليمة في تلك الليلة ويدعو لها أقربائه وأصدقائه وجيرانه وبعض الفقراء والمساكين. وتستحب الوليمة للعرس، وقد جاء التأكيد عليهما في قول الرسول(ص) لعلي (ع) عند زواج الزهراء(ع): "يا علي! يجب إعداد وليمة في الزواج". ففي الزواج يشعر الزوجان بالشخصية والعظمة وأنما مرفعا الرأس أمام الأصدقاء والأقرباء ويعلنان ابتداء حياتهما الجديدة بتلك الحفلة. وبالأخص النساء فهن يعرن اهتماما أكبر لهذه المراسيم ويعتبرنها دليلا على المحبة، وعدمها إهانة لهن. ومن الضروري ذكر بعض الأمور: 
أولا: لا تخرجوا عن الاعتدال في حفلات الزواج، اجتنبوا التشريفات الزائدة والإسراف والتبذير، فليس من الصحيح إقامة حفلات العرس في نواد وفنادق راقية وغالية الثمن، والأفضل إقامة حفلات معتدلة وصرف الباقي من المال في سبيل الخير، ومنه لتزويج الفتيات والفتيان الفقراء والمحتاجين؟ وبهذا تسرون قلوب عباد الله، ولذلك أثر في مستقبل حياتكم. 
ثانيا: احذروا وقوع عمل مخالف للشرع في أعراسكم. لا تبدءوا الحياة الجديدة بأفعال مخالفة للشرع. لا مانع من ترديد الأناشيد والأشعار والتصفيق والضحك والمزاح ولكن اجتنبوا الغناء والموسيقى المحرمة واختلاط النساء بالرجال. ولتراعي النساء الحجاب الإسلامي في كل الأحوال ولا يظهرن أمام الرجال الأجانب حاسرات الرأس والوجه. وبالأخص العروس. وأوصي العريس أن لا ينظر إلى النساء غير المحارم.
في غرفة العرس:
ليلة العرس ليلة حساسة جدا. في هذه الليلة يصبح الفتى زوجا والفتاة زوجة، ويبدءان حياتهما الجديدة، ويفترقان عن الأبوين ويستقران. ويصلان إلى أمنيتهما وهي اللذة المشروعة. وعلى الزوجين شكر الله الذي رزقهما هذه النعمة العظيمة، فقد حصلا على المعين العطوف والأنيس والمواسي. وحصلا على زوج وبيت وحياة زوجية وما أحسن أن يبدءا حياتهما الجديدة باسم الله وطلب العون منه. ومن المستحب أن تتوضأ العروس قبل ذلك، وتدخل غرفة العرس وهي على وضوء. قال الرسول(ص) لعلي(ع): "عندما تدخل العروس إلى بيتك، انزع حذاءها لتجلس، ثم أغسل رجليها، ثم رش الماء في أطراف المنزل.فإن فعلت ذلك أبتعد الفقر عن دارك ودخله الغنى، وتنزل الرحمة والبركة من الله على رأس العروس. وتصان من الابتلاء بمرض الجنون والجذام والبرص"
ويستحب للزوج أن يطلب من زوجته أن تصلي ركعتين لله، ويصلي هو أيضا، وبحمد الله بعد الصلاة، ويصلي على النبي وآله، ثم يرفع يديه بالدعاء ويقول:
"اللهم ارزقني ولدا وأجعله تقيا زكيا ليس في خلقه زيادة ولا نقصان وأجعل عاقبته إلى الخير".
وبعد إتمام الصلاة والدعاء، ليتحدثا معا ويأنسا بعضهما. وليكن حديثهما حلوا، وليعلما أنها ليلة فرح وسرور وزفاف. ليلة إظهار العشق الحب والعلاقة والوفاء والإخلاص. ليلة تخلد فيها الذكريات الحلة أو المرة، الجميلة أو الحزينة.

الخطبة:
تكون الخطبة بواسطة الرجل أو أقربائه وأصدقائه، والأفضل أن تقوم بواسطة الأقرباء، لأن ذلك احتراما لهم ويسبب الألفة بين الأسرتين. إضافة إلى ذلك فهي أكثر شرفا واعتبارا وأهيب للرجل. إن خطبة الرجل للمرأة هي طبقا لقوانين الخلقة ويستهجن خلافها. فالرجل هو المديد دائما والمرأة مراده، أو الرجل هو الطالب والمرأة مطلوبة. فالطلب والعشق مراد من الرجل، ومن المرأة الحياء والدلال. ومن الرسوم المعتادة في الخطبة أن يقدم الرجل خاتما أو لباسا أو مجوهرات للمرأة، وهذه سنة حسنة، لأنها تترك أثرا طيبا في نفس المرأة، وتعتبر ذلك دليلا على صدق الرجل وحبه، وبذلك تشعر برفعة شخصيتها فيزداد حبها وعلاقتها به. وفي هذه المراسيم يجلب الرجل الحلويات إلى بيت العروس، وهذا أيضا يؤثر في إيجاد المحبة، وبعد ذلك تقوم أسرة العروس في المقابل بتقديم ساعة أو خاتم أو لباس ومقدار من الحلويات إلى العريس.
وبذلك يصبح الرجل خطيب المرأة، ويعد أحدهما الآخر بأن يكونا زوجين في المستقبل القريب، وذلك بإجراء مراسيم العقد.
وفي مرحلة الخطوبة وقبل إجراء الخطبة والعقد، لا تكون البنت محرما للرجل، ولا يحق لهما شرعا التمتع والتلذذ ببعضهما، وعليهما أن ينتظرا إجراء العقد. وليعلما بأن مرحلة الخطوبة مرحلة حساسة وقد تؤدي لكوارث بسبب عدم الاهتمام، وتتبدل علاقة الحب إلى يأس. ويجب أن يكون الارتباط بين الأسرتين مستمرا. ويحسن بالشاب أن يقدم هدية للفتاة بين الحين والآخر, وإذا سافر يتصل بخطيبته بواسطة الرسائل أو الهاتف ويسألها عن حالها ويجلب لها هدية من السفر. وعلى البنت وأسرتها أن تقابله بالمثل وبذلك تظهر وفاءها وحبها.
ليس لأيام الخطوبة ثبات واستحكام لازم، وقد تتعرض للانحلال والتزلزل بسبب حوادث بسيطة، فيجب على الشاب والشابة وأسرتيهما أن يراقبوا أقوالهم وأفعالهم لئلا تسبب الانحلال والفراق.
إن الشاب والفتاة لم يتزوجا شرعا في مرحلة الخطوبة، لكنهما تعاهدا على ذلك، وعليهما الوفاء بعهدهما، فيجب على الشاب أن لا يفكر أبدا في فتاة أخرى سوى خطيبته، وعلى الفتاة أن تغض طرفها عن كل الشباب، وتنتظر الزواج من خطيبها.
كونوا أوفياء بالعهد الذي اتخذتموه عن الخطوبة، ولا تلغوا هذا العهد المقدس بأعذار جزئية وصغيرة. وإن جاءكم خطيب آخر فلا تقبلوه وأجيبوا بالنفي،فأنتم بشر وعليكم الوفاء بالعهد.
ويمكنكم إلغاء الخطوبة لو كان لديكم عذر موجه ومنطقي، وذلك لو أحس الشاب أو الشابة من خطيبه أنه فاقد لأحد أو بعض الموازين الضرورية والمهمة للزواج. كأن يكتشف أن طرفه المقابل غير ملتزم بالأحكام الشرعية الإلهية، أو أنه سيئ الخلق، أو شارب للخمر، أو مقامر، أو تارك للصلاة، أو مدمن للمواد المخدرة، أو سارق ومجرم. فمن البديهي أن هكذا زواج لا يقترن بالسعادة والهناء، فما أحسن أن ينحل منذ البداية. وفي هذا الفرض يكون من الضروري فسخ الخطوبة لدفع الضرر.
وفي هذه الحالة أيضا يجب حل المسألة بشكل سلمي مع مراعاة الأخلاق والمقررات الإسلامية، واجتناب الهتك والسب والحقد والإيذاء.
ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الهدايا التي تعطى قبل صيغة العقد تتعلق بالشخص المهدي نفسه ويجوز له المطالبة بها وإرجاعها؛ لأن الهدية كانت معلقة بالزواج ولأنه لم يقع الزواج فيمكن استردادها. وهذا يختص بالهدايا التي تبقى وتدوم كالخاتم والملابس والمجوهرات وأمثالها، ويمكن المطالبة بها ويجب على الآخر إعطاؤها. لكن الأشياء التي لا تبقى كالحلويات والفواكه، لا يمكن إرجاعها ويجب أن لا يطالب بها. وعلى أية حال يجب العفو في هكذا موارد ولا يجب التشديد، فإن تحمل الأضرار الصغيرة أفضل من تحمل الصعاب المؤلمة. 

الخطوبة:
اعتاد بعض الناس على أن يخطبوا الولد والبنت سن الزواج، أو يخطبوهما منذ الطفولة أو الرضاعة. لم تقرأ صيغة العقد في مراسيم الخطوبة. بل يتم ذلك بتبادل خاتم الخطوبة والملابس والحلويات. وفي هذه المراسيم يقرر والدا البنت والولد أن يزوجوهما في الوقت المناسب. وتتم هذه المراسيم لكي يحفظ الشاب والشابة من الزواج من غيرهما، وهنا يطرح هذا السؤال: هل أن الخطوبة سنة جيدة أم لا؟
برأيي أنه لا إشكال في الخطوبة لو كانت في سني الزواج في حالة أن الفتاة والفتى يتمتعان بالنضج والوعي الكافيين، ويمكنهما معرفة المصالح والأضرار التي تصيبهما، وبشرط التحدث مع البنت والولد ورضاهما. ولكن لو خطب الصبي والصبية في مرحلة الطفولة أو بداية الشباب والفتوة وأريد تزويجهما في السنين القادمة، فأنا لا أرجح ذلك، ولا أرى صلاحا فيه؛ لأن الفتى والفتاة لا يتمتعان بنمو ورشد كاف في سني الطفولة، ولا يمكنهما تشخيص منافعهما ومصالحهما، ولعلهما لا يرتضي أحدهما الآخر بعد أن يكبرا، وعند الزواج، ولكن بما أنهما كانا في مرحلة الخطوبة لسنين متعددة فلا يجرأ آن على الرفض وفسخ الخطوبة، إضافة إلى ذلك فإنهما يواجهان مخالفة الوالدين والأقرباء الشديدة. وبالتالي فإنهما مجبران على حياة مملوءة بالعذاب والمرارة والألم، ويؤدي ذلك عادة إلى الطلاق، والمسؤول عن كل هذه الآلام والتعاسة هما الوالدان اللذان خطبا الولد والبنت في زمن الطفولة وقبل بلوغهما العقلي. 

المهر:
من المسنون أن يقدم عند الزواج سيئا لزوجته، يسمى في الاصطلاح مهرا وصداقا. فكما تكون الخطبة في جهة الرجل، فالمهر يقدم للمرأة من جانبه أيضا. والرجل هو الذي يذهب إلى المرأة ويخطبها ويبدي لها المحبة لا العكس، ولإثبات صدقه وجلب اهتمام المرأة يجب أن يقدم لها شيئا بوصفه مهرا، ليست المرأة سلعة تشترى حتى تباع بواسطة المهر، بل هي محبوبة الرجل وعليه لإثبات صدقه والسيطرة على قلبها أن يقدم لها مقدارا مما يملك. لا تصغر ولا تحتقر شخصية الرجل بالخطبة وإعطاء المهر، بل إن هذا يلازم الرجولة. ولو إن المرأة قامت بهذا العمل تتزلزل شخصيتها. تتمتع المرأة بجمال ونعومة وجاذبية خاصة تجعل الرجل أسيرا وعاشقا لها وتجذبه عتبة دارها لخطبتها.
أدركت المرأة بإلهام فطري أنها محبوبة الرجل وأن عزتها وحرمتها في أن لا تضع نفسها مجانا تحت اختياره بل تجعل نفسها أكثر محبوبة بواسطة إظهار الدلال وعدم الحاجة. فالمرأة ظمآنة للمحبة والعطف وتحب رجلا يحبها من صميم قلبه، وتعتبر المهر دليلا على صدق كلامه. ليس المهر مبلغا للتعامل، بل هو من علائم صدق الرجل، ولهذا يسمى صداقا. لا تبيع المرأة نفسها بالمهر، بل تختبر صدق الرجل في إظهاره للعشق والعلاقة بهذه الوسيلة فيرتاح بالها، وهذه هي فلسفة المهر.
منقول

----------

